# 8800gt with accelro for sale (headcrabCAKE IS A SCAMMER)



## headcrabCAKE

*************************

*EDIT BY MEP916:*

*headcrabCake never shipped the item to funkysnair. Be aware that headcrabCAKE has actively traded at www.overclock.net and possibly other forums. headcrabCAKE's account was permanently banned August 8th, 2008*
*
************************




i am looking for around £80 (lowest 8800gt i can find is £120)

hello i have decided to sell my 8800gt  i would like to sell it by the start of next month at least


comes with:
accelero rev2 passive cooler (you can attach up to 2 120mm fans onto it)
all the original accessories like cds and cables that came with it


i can post pictures of it if you wish

i can send it to the us if needed i don't know what service i will be using though 
i will be sending it via parcel force if within the uk

please post any questions you have or pm or add me to your msn eddie-zero@hotmail.com


----------



## Kesava

i think it would be good to post pictures.


----------



## headcrabCAKE




----------



## headcrabCAKE

i can sell it for less then £80 if you can sweet talk me lol


----------



## Kornowski

Woah, Woah, Woah... Why are you selling, What happened to SLI?


----------



## Kesava

he's getting a the new ati card


----------



## Kornowski

Man, You change your mind so often  You said you were getting another GT to SLI?


----------



## Kesava

he canceled the order


----------



## headcrabCAKE

is any 1 interested? if it doesn't sell ill prob just put it on the shelf to collect dust or will record my self smashing it and post it on www.smash my 8800gt.com


----------



## Shane

headcrabCAKE said:


> will record my self smashing it and post it on www.smash my 8800gt.com



dont you dare that will be taken as an insult to all us 8800GT owners 

I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN! 

If only i had a SLI capable motherboard i would take this for 80 its a steal.

good luck selling


----------



## headcrabCAKE

i can send the 8800gt to the usa or any where elts for $180


----------



## headcrabCAKE

can people please stop spamming this thread


----------



## Kornowski

This is a good deal! Snap it up while you can!


----------



## headcrabCAKE

so no one is interested in the £70 8800gt with accelero rev 2 heatsink


----------



## headcrabCAKE

selling it for £50 as i cant seem to find a buyer


----------



## Kesava

wow thats like 100 bucks australian.

why isnt anyone buying this?!?!? haha


----------



## Kornowski

Wow! Dude, Wait there! I know somebody that may be interested! £50?


----------



## Kesava

on ebay uk the 8800gt buy it now price is around 100 pounds haha
so this is pretty cheap.


----------



## funkysnair

i want it now!

pm me for quick payment!


----------



## headcrabCAKE

sold to 

funkysnair

for £50!


----------



## funkysnair

lol i got it wahooooo


----------



## Shane

Funky you got a deal and half there mate.

you wont be dissapointed with it


----------



## funkysnair

yeh-

i like to think i get a deal now and again!

i just sold amd 6000+, asus m2ne sli, water cooling with upgraded pump and cpu block, northbridge block, 160 sata hd, geforce 7300gs and pc case for £100 on ebay so some one got a deal off me too


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Funky you got a deal and half there mate.
> 
> you wont be dissapointed with it



YES I AM DISSAPOINTED!!!

NEVER RECIEVED!!! PAID AN EXTRA £10 THAT I OFFERED FOR POSTAGE BUT NEVER GOT INSURED OR A TRACKING ID!!!

£60 DOWN THE DRAIN-

headcrabCAKE are you going to do as you said you would?

you offered to go halfers with me on the £60 lost....


----------



## Kesava

such a low thing to do, especially after he was send extra money to insure it.
he better keep to his word and give you half back


----------



## funkysnair

headcrabCAKE can you pm me the tracking id please?

you said it come back to you retern to sender and you re posted it!

this is not a bitch at you but you never gave me the id over msn when you said you would!!!!


----------



## funkysnair

well ive been ripped off-!!!!!!!

headcrabCAKE should not be allowed to trade in here 

can a mod pm me please?


----------



## dsella

Wow, what a tool...


----------

